# NGTA March Madness!!!



## dutchman (Feb 19, 2012)

The March NGTA Shoot will be held on Sunday, March 4. This shoot has been named "March Madness" due to the fact that RogerB will be our lead host for the event. This means that Roger will be the man that makes all the decisions as to target placement, stake placement, limb trimming, and everything else. It'll be great!

We'll start shooting after the devotional service, which will be held by 9:00 a.m. We'll shoot 20 targets (at least) and there may even be a surprise or two in store, as Roger is usually full of surprises! We'll wind up and start pulling targets by about 3:30 p.m. As always, lunch will be available for a $5 per person donation to help defray expenses.

Shoot fees are $5 for club members, $10 for non-members, and we also have family rates available. You can shoot as many times as you like for one low price. First timers to our club shoot for free.

We are located in Gainesville, GA. Our address:

2295 Lee Land Road
Gainesville, GA 30507

Directions:

Take I 985 North to Exit 20 - CANDLER Rd.(aka GA Hwy 60) Turn Right. Follow Candler Rd East past the Hall County Landfill on the left and Atlas Cold Storage on the right. Keep going a little further until you get to LEE LAND RD on the Right. You will see our big NGT sign. Turn Right and follow LEE LAND Rd until it forks under the cell tower and large powerline. We are there on the left. We have an NGTA sign just at our gated entry. If you go under the large powerline, you have gone too far!

You'll want to come to this shoot if for no other reason, to see our newly graveled parking area.

Come see us!


----------



## dutchman (Feb 19, 2012)

A few photos from past shoots.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 20, 2012)

Can't wait! I will be at this shoot


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 20, 2012)

Jeff and me to!!!!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 20, 2012)

Posting from my IPad II 
See y'all Sunday


----------



## Lorren68 (Feb 21, 2012)

I cant stand it any longer!!!!!!!  The good Lord willing I am taking off work and coming to this one.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Feb 21, 2012)

wow! an NGTA shoot, and I'm off! I 'll make every effort to be there!


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 21, 2012)

charlie 2 arrow said:


> wow! an NGTA shoot, and I'm off! I 'll make every effort to be there!



Say it ain't so; the famous Charile 2 arrow shooting in Gainesville?
That will be cool. I hope you are able to make it sir!
Your first time to shoot with us, your range fee will be covered by the President, (of NGT that is), and I would be honored to buy your lunch.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 21, 2012)

charlie 2 arrow said:


> wow! an NGTA shoot, and I'm off! I 'll make every effort to be there!



Look forward to seeing you again my friend!


----------



## dutchman (Feb 26, 2012)

I'll tell you what, we can only hope that the weather next Sunday is as nice as what we have in Gainesville today! Perfect. Here's hoping...


----------



## Longstreet1 (Feb 26, 2012)

I am planeing on comeing, hopefully nothing will prevent me from makeing it!!!


----------



## trad bow (Feb 26, 2012)

If my new kayak is in this week I will make the shoot then go pick up my yak. Heck, I may just show up anyhow!!!


----------



## Skunkhound (Feb 26, 2012)

Work got in the way last month, But I'm definately there for this one.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 27, 2012)

Since this is RogerB's shoot, I'll let him pick the time we meet at Loretta's prior to setting up in the rain on Saturday. That'll be the first of many decisions he has to make regarding the shoot...


----------



## RogerB (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow! If I had known I would be able to make decissions, I would have hosted more shoots 
Let's meet at 7AM for breakfast and will plan on starting the setup at 8AM.
I think the weather is going to be good for the shoot, if not for the setup, but that won't keep us from having a good time. 
Anyone that would like to join us at the setup is certainly welcome.


----------



## chenryiv (Feb 28, 2012)

This will be my first time out, really looking forward to it & meeting the experts.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 29, 2012)

chenryiv said:


> This will be my first time out, really looking forward to it & meeting the experts.



Experts at having fun. Looking forward to seeing you there!
Just a few more days.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 1, 2012)

As always, bring any bows, quivers, arrows, or other gear you would like to sell or trade. Label each item with your name and contact information and your price and hang them on the sale rack by the registration table/tent. You never know, someone may need what you have. You will want to bring them labeled as we have no provision for that at the shoots.


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 1, 2012)

What about a 5 gallon bucket ...


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 1, 2012)

FYI...As many of you know I am putting together a charity shoot for the daughter of one of my 4H coach's on April 14th. In addition to the shoot, I am hosting a raffle. Part of it will be similar to the NGT Banquet raffle. However....I have 3 items that you will not have to be present to win..... They are...(1) A Guided Hog Hunt or Bow Fishing Trip with our own Jerry Russell, (2) An Alligator Hunt or Bow Fishing Trip with our own Chris Horseman, and (3) A Flatwoods Custom Bow by Billy Hudson. I will have raffle tickets in tow with me at the shoot!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 1, 2012)

Nugefan said:


> What about a 5 gallon bucket ...



Not sure yet, but you never know. It'd be better to have one and not need it than to need it and not have it...


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 1, 2012)

dutchman said:


> Not sure yet, but you never know. It'd be better to have one and not need it than to need it and not have it...



True that ...


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 1, 2012)

I always bring my 5 gallon bucket with me where ever I go.......


----------



## dutchman (Mar 2, 2012)

NEWS FLASH!!!

We have moved the start time for set-up tomorrow to 9:30 a.m.

We will meet at Loretta's at 8:30 a.m. for breakfast for those who'd care to come.

The bad weather forecast for tomorrow is the reason for this change.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 3, 2012)

Course is set. 20 targets that will challenge your shooting skills. Shots are a bit longer this month. Still fairly trashy 'cause that's the way we like 'em up here. It will be fun, I can promise you that.

Y'all come see us tomorrow. You won't be sorry unless you don't show up.


----------



## RogerB (Mar 3, 2012)

Targets are set, food is ready to cook, and the weather is supposed to be nice. I am really happy to be able to give something back to such a great club by hosting a shoot. I hope to see everyone there and if there is anything you need, just look me up.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks like Skunk Hound, Doug Bell, Richard Foster, and I will be car pooling for this one. Really looking forward to it!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 3, 2012)

Al33 said:


> Looks like Skunk Hound, Doug Bell, Richard Foster, and I will be car pooling for this one. Really looking forward to it!!!



Good deal!

Fun course, several turkey and a skunk.
Gotta a birthday cake for a fine fellar too.
It should be a pretty day.

Target 18...


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Mar 3, 2012)

Jake Allen said:


> Good deal!
> 
> Fun course, several turkey and a skunk.
> Gotta a birthday cake for a fine fellar too.
> ...



I bet my buddy Al33 can hit that sapling


----------



## Al33 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I bet my buddy Al33 can hit that sapling



I'll give it my best shot.


----------



## BkBigkid (Mar 4, 2012)

Home, 
What a Great shoot and a Really good turnout, 
The setup was Great as well. Missed seeing several folks.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 4, 2012)

Another fine job by our shoot host, my friend the president, RogerB. Good lunch, good course, good time!

Thanks to all who showed up to set up, stayed to take it down and load it into storage, and to do anything else that needed doing. I appreciate you all.

Thanks to the shooters who came and supported the club on a cool and very windy day. We had 5 new members sign on today which is awesome! 

It just keeps getting better and better...


----------



## pine nut (Mar 4, 2012)

Good job all of you guys!


----------



## Al33 (Mar 4, 2012)

dutchman said:


> It just keeps getting better and better...



It truly does Gene. Thanks to all of you that make sure that happens!!!

I had another great day. A special thanks to Dave B. for loaning me the jacket. It was a lot colder than I had anticipated and his jacket saved the day for me.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 4, 2012)

Great shoot today! Thanks to everyone who puts these together! I had a great time.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 4, 2012)

It was a great shoot thanks everybody


----------



## chenryiv (Mar 4, 2012)

Guys,

I want to thank you for the “Southern Hospitality” shown.  I had a great time and learned a lot.  I want to thank Greg and Gene for the pointers and tips.  You’re stuck with me now.  Looking forward to next month.


----------



## Bowhunterga (Mar 4, 2012)

Awesome shoot today! Thanks to everyone that made it happen!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 4, 2012)

chenryiv said:


> Guys,
> 
> I want to thank you for the “Southern Hospitality” shown.  I had a great time and learned a lot.  I want to thank Greg and Gene for the pointers and tips.  You’re stuck with me now.  Looking forward to next month.



Cris, we are glad you've found us. Gregg is a good instructor! You can learn a ton from him. All I'm good for is to tell you how many arrows to bring...


----------



## Blueridge (Mar 4, 2012)

Great shoot today. Thanks to you guys and gal for the hard work.


----------



## Jack Scandia (Mar 4, 2012)

My first time at a trad only shoot and I had a blast ! Thanks to Brian for taking me under his wing and Roger for the info on building a warf bow. See y'all next month


----------



## WildWillie (Mar 4, 2012)

I hate we had to miss this one but Justin had to work and I'm nursing a burned finger and trying to get able to shoot again.I hope to see everyone at the TBG shoot in two weeks.


----------



## bbb6765 (Mar 4, 2012)

Another great day


----------



## brownitisdown (Mar 5, 2012)

sorry i missed it to me and old bobby miller when to fl state shoot last weekend  and bobby was showing out he got 2nd in mtd class


----------



## Skunkhound (Mar 5, 2012)

Man I had a blast! I got to meet more of you in person, and I got to spend some quality time with some great guys. The day just flew by. I have some great photos to post, but I can't figure out how. I'm gonna call Al in a little bit, and see If we can't get it figured out.


----------



## dpoole (Mar 5, 2012)

Happy b day ROGER The necklace Miss TOMI is wearing STAN brought back from his Africa Mission trip


----------



## Skunkhound (Mar 5, 2012)

*NGT 3-4-2012 photos*

Well that sure took some reworking to get em up, but thanks again, to Al, I was finally able.


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 5, 2012)

Not one pic of RogerB....Whats up w that?


----------



## Skunkhound (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry, I'm new at this. I thought he was in some of the pavillion shots. I know he was around.


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 5, 2012)

Skunkhound said:


> Sorry, I'm new at this. I thought he was in some of the pavillion shots. I know he was around.



Maybe he was hiding and ...........


























eating.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 5, 2012)

Great job with all the pic's David!!!!! Thanks for taking the time to take them and post them up. Never can have too many pic's.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 5, 2012)

Nope he was BUSY!!!!! A big thank you to RogerB for hosting and to Jeff Hampton for last minute assistance!!! Good job guys. Roger did a great job on our devotions. Robert Foster had a table for the Sarah Barr Raffle selling tickets all day long! I just had a blast.....real glad that close up of the coooool necklace Stan gave me didn't show any nosehairs!!! LOL!!!
There are so many really great pics here, I'll just add a few. Ya'll already can see you missed a great shoot if you didn't make it.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 5, 2012)

a few more......


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 5, 2012)

I want to thank Dave and Roger for the great picnic tables they made for us last month. And a thank you to Gene for seeing to all the wonderful gravel we were blessed with!!!!! And Happy Birthday Roger Lou.....you 'Ole Scumbag you!!!!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Mar 6, 2012)

had a great time. thanks to ngt for all your hospitality. gonna try to make the next one also,but Ill be at the state shoot fer sure! hope to see you all there!


----------



## dpoole (Mar 6, 2012)

the third picture i posted looked like Hampton caught someone who did not pay and was pulling his knife


----------



## Al33 (Mar 6, 2012)

Great pic's everyone!!!!!! Thanks!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 6, 2012)

Great photos, everyone! Thanks for taking the time to make 'em and post 'em!


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 6, 2012)

Another wonderful day in paradise!

Thanks for all the pictures Donnie, David and Tomi!
I enjoyed them all.

That gravel makes a nice background; almost looks like fresh snow.
It was a pretty day, but windy. Had to nail everything down on the tables, although the registration table almost 
blew over once.
5 new members joined us this shoot; welcome to them all.
Roger hosted a fine shoot and meal.

Glad to see all the folks from down South.

The bows Bill and Dan made, and gave to the young Cochran ladies were something else. I am so proud to associated with, a part of this group. It is hard to imagine
a better way to spend the day.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 6, 2012)

I just love this picture;
From Bubba Tell, to a Kilt....
Fine group of people. 




Paul, (wearing the shades), brought, and donated to our club, the
4 new targets for our practice range.
Thank you Paul! 



One of the projects on our list is to update the arrow stops behind these targets.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 6, 2012)

Jake Allen said:


> I just love this picture;
> From Bubba Tell, to a Kilt....
> Fine group of people.


You oughtta see Bubba now! He has a new head, new innards, and a new suit of clothes.



> One of the projects on our list is to update the arrow stops behind these targets.



I need arrow stops for all the targets on the course.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 6, 2012)

dpoole said:


> the third picture i posted looked like Hampton caught someone who did not pay and was pulling his knife



That's kinda what it looks like, but Jeff ain't that worried about minor stuff. 

More than likely, he was fixin' to cut up something to eat...an onion or something like that. You know, important stuff!


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 6, 2012)

dutchman said:


> That's kinda what it looks like, but Jeff ain't that worried about minor stuff.
> 
> More than likely, he was fixin' to cut up something to eat...an onion or something like that. You know, important stuff!



you mean he don't care if he's recognized or not about doin' stuff for the club ???? 

We'll I'll be ...


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 6, 2012)

dutchman said:


> That's kinda what it looks like, but Jeff ain't that worried about minor stuff.
> 
> More than likely, he was fixin' to cut up something to eat...an onion or something like that. You know, important stuff!





Cake...I was fixin' to whack up that Birthday Cake into bite
sized chunks.
As fast as it got gone, I reckon the chunks were about the right size


----------



## dutchman (Mar 6, 2012)

Nugefan said:


> you mean he don't care if he's recognized or not about doin' stuff for the club ????
> 
> We'll I'll be ...



Not him. He's a fella that couldn't care less who gets the credit as long as the right thing gets done.



Jake Allen said:


> Cake...I was fixin' to whack up that Birthday Cake into bite
> sized chunks.
> As fast as it got gone, I reckon the chunks were about the right size



My piece was a little bigger than I should have eaten. But it all got gone somehow...


----------



## Blueridge (Mar 6, 2012)

dpoole said:


> the third picture i posted looked like Hampton caught someone who did not pay and was pulling his knife



that Jeff is a real mean guy, we always have trouble with him.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 6, 2012)

Chuck Norris is afraid of him.......


----------



## whossbows (Mar 6, 2012)

who is chuck norris,does he live back in the woods somewhere(;-)


----------



## Gordief (Mar 6, 2012)

dpoole said:


> the third picture i posted looked like Hampton caught someone who did not pay and was pulling his knife




i propose a ban on blades over 3in.  ......    ...


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 7, 2012)

Gordief said:


> i propose a ban on blades over 3in.  ......    ...



Too many rules.....
First, a ban on clippers, then long bladed knives and next thing, the genie is out of the bottle. Slippery slope I tell you. 

Besides, cut a big cake with a short bladed knife, and you get goo all over your fingers.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 7, 2012)

Jake Allen said:


> Too many rules.....
> First, a ban on clippers, then long bladed knives and next thing, the genie is out of the bottle. Slippery slope I tell you.
> 
> Besides, cut a big cake with a short bladed knife, and you get goo all over your fingers.



I concur...

But, for the record, the proposed ban on clippers did absolutely no good at all. It was ignored by those it was intended to govern...


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 7, 2012)

dutchman said:


> I concur...
> 
> But, for the record, the proposed ban on clippers did absolutely no good at all. It was ignored by those it was intended to govern...



can't touch this......


----------



## LongBow01 (Mar 7, 2012)

Man I wish Ya'll did'nt shoot on Sundays, Looks like a whole lot of fun!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Mar 7, 2012)

dutchman said:


> I concur...
> 
> But, for the record, the proposed ban on diapers did absolutely no good at all. It was ignored by those it was intended to govern...



If you were to ban diapers, I don't think Al33 would be going to anymore shoots.


And we'd probably lose Roger in another year or two...


----------



## Blueridge (Mar 8, 2012)

Gordief said:


> i propose a ban on blades over 3in.  ......    ...



I watched Robin Hood last night and think we should start packing double edged swords on our backs. No Ninja styles though.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 8, 2012)

Blueridge said:


> I watched Robin Hood last night and think we should start packing double edged swords on our backs. No Ninja styles though.



People would be cutting brush left and right with broad swords. Worse than clippers!


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 8, 2012)

dutchman said:


> People would be cutting brush left and right with broad swords. Worse than clippers!



Whackin and shootin...shootin and whackin. 
Sounds in the woods.

At least there would be plenty of new trails.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 8, 2012)

Jake Allen said:


> Whackin and shootin...shootin and whackin.
> Sounds in the woods.
> 
> At least there would be plenty of new trails.



You have found that silver lining...


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 8, 2012)

dutchman said:


> You have found that silver lining...



He is ever an optimist, optpmotist, opptomist....awww heck...a person with a happy altitude.


----------



## Blueridge (Mar 8, 2012)

We could rule out whackin. They just look cool like that .
Course us older guys could lean on em from time to time.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 8, 2012)

Blueridge said:


> We could rule out whackin. They just look cool like that .
> Course us older guys could lean on em from time to time.



As long as we don't fall on 'em...


----------



## Blueridge (Mar 8, 2012)

Good " point "


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 8, 2012)

Sometime in life, a person learns when is the proper time to "fall
on their sword", or "go to the mat", or just let something slide. Some things will be, what they will be. 

I am still trying to figure when I might learn that lesson.


----------



## Blueridge (Mar 9, 2012)

The older I get I'm leaning more to the " let it slide " mode.


----------

